# MV Rangitane 1957 - Panama Canal collision



## Meg Davidson (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm writing the biography of Hardwicke Knight, a passenger on the Rangitane when it collided with another ship in the Panama Canal, sometime between June and October 1957. There are a few details I'd like to get straight.
1.How long did the trip from England to New Zealand usually take?
2.Where did the Rangitane sail from, Tilbury Docks or Southhampton?
3. What was the name of the ship she collided with, the Hawaiian Trader or the Hawaiian Tourist?

I hope someone can help! Email me at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody who knows has answered, but here's my tuppenceworth:
1) Rangitane's top speed was 17 knots [source: Clydesite], so the voyage probably took around 6 weeks, allowing for the transit of Panama.
2) Her route is stated to be London-New Zealand via Panama [source: The Dumpy Book of Ships & the Sea, Sampson Low, c. 1956, p. 78], so I imagine she used Tilbury.
3) A Google search revealed this extract from the Singapore Free Press of 11 October 1957: "A COLLISION AT PANAMA [Articles] 
Page 16, A.P., U.P.
A COLLISION AT PANAMA 21,867-ton liner Rangitane, carrying 415 passengers and the American freighter Hawaiian Tourist of 7.606 tons collided head on in the Panama Canal during a heavy rain squall yesterday. No one was injured. The freighter ran aground but was pulled free two hours later A.P. U.P."
No guarantee that they got the name correct, of course.


----------



## Meg Davidson (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you so much Scurdie. You've told me everything I wanted to know and more. I'm pretty sure the Hawaiian Tourist would be correct. I've seen the Hawaiian Tourist mentioned in another post. Hardwicke said the Hawaiian Trader but he had less reason to get it right. 
I would never have known where to look to get all that information. Isn't the net wonderful?


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Outward voyages varied however when I was on her in 1961~63 she took 36 days from Tilbury via Curacao for bunkers, Panama Tahiti and then either Auckland of Wellington in turn.

Home ward was Tahiti, Panama, Jamaica for bunkers, Miami, Bermuda and Southampton to drop passengers then to Royal Docks London.

Total voyage time a little over 4 months.


----------



## Meg Davidson (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re Rangitane 1957*

Was the Captain's name Rees?


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

R. G. Rees was Master on the Rangitane in Oct 55/Feb 56 so it is most likely that he ws on board in Oct 1957.

Regards, John


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Commodore Rees was still in command when I left her in March 1963.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Meg, I have been '"missing in transit" during your post question but if you log on to the shipping company forum, and sub forum '"Rangitane"" you will find my old post #15 which describes the collision event as remembered by me while a crew member at that time.
The ship sailed from the Royal Albert Docks in London to Southhampton where she embarked the passengers before sailing for Wellington NZ on a voyage expected to take about 32 days but extended by the accident.
I recall one passenger, who full of his own importance as an ex military man, tried to appoint himself as chief of damage control before the captain had him escorted off the forecastle. 

Bob


----------

